# How many have you seen



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a P226R CPO from Buds recently, and I figured it would be the US made slide, but I was pleasantly surprised to find it was an all German model with the internal extractor. I have not seen any P226R German models and I was wondering if anyone else has seen them here in the US. Now I really want a P228R German to go with it.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)




----------

